# Grub hard disk error [SOLUCIONADO]

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas. Acabo de clonar mi HD, uno de 40 a uno de 80 Gb, ya realice este procedimiento con anterioridad pero no logro funcione al arrancar. Lo clone con rsync. Lo particione 2 veces de dos formas distintas, con fdisk y con parted. Segun lei es un problema de que el bios no reconoce la geometria del HD o algo similar, tengo el ultimo grub instalado en la maquina, el disco es relativamente nuevo. Todo Pata, no hay nada sata.

No hay salidas de acuerdo a lo que lei, necesitaria este disco bootee. El disco esta chequeado con varias aplicaciones y esta 100% correcto sin falla alguna en su estructura.

Espero puedan darme alguna solucion, estoy por instalar Sabayon para ver si inicia.Last edited by Pablo S. Barrera on Tue May 20, 2008 2:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> Espero puedan darme alguna solucion, estoy por instalar Sabayon para ver si inicia.

 

Noooooooooooo pecador!!! No!  :Very Happy: 

Es un motherboard viejo y no te toma el disco? Osea, el BIOS No lo detecta? Mientras el BIOS lo detecte, podés descartar cualquier problema raro por ese lado y centrarte en Grub puntualmente (o lilo, o lo que uses). Si no conseguís que el BIOS lo detecte correctamente, siempre podés ponerlo como disco de 8Gb a mano, entrando al standard cmos setup de tu bios y poniendo en modo manual el slot en donde sabés que está conectado el disco, primario maestro primario esclavo o lo que fuere, para luego ponerle también a mano: 16535 cilindros, 16 cabezas, 63 sectores... 

Eso no falla nunca, pero para que funcione y puedas usar el total de la geometría del disco, previamente lo tenés que haber particionado en una pc en donde si te lo detecte correctamente.

Podés descartar errores en Grub usando el grub del disco de 40 para que bootee el de 80... También acordate que la mayoría de los programas que clonan, no tocan el MBR del disco, nunca usé rsync para eso pero imagino que debe ser el mismo caso... Reinstalá Grub.

Salud!

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

El bios lo detecta, es mas en esta maquina hice la clonacion y 10 puntos! El tema viene por aca. El de 40 es el actual y el 80 es el problematico

El disco de 80 botea si uso solamente el /boot del de 80 y despues lee todo lo demas del disco de 40. Eso es lo raro.. como el que grub levanta bien pero si lee datos desde el de 40, si no los lee da ese error. 

Voy a probar al reves, levantando el grub del de 40 y luego que use los datos del de 80, esto quiere decir uso /boot del de 40 y todo lo demas del de 80. Veamos que pasa en ese caso.

Para reinstalar grub tengo que hacerlo en el que tengo los problemas, o sea entrar como chroot y demas, voy a hacerlo cuando tenga un rato. Sabayon esta bueno, pero obvio que me quedo con mi Gentoo que ya tiene como 4 años de vida continua!

Gracias por la respuesta.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No hace falta chroot para reinstalar grub, usá tu instalación anterior o sabayon, o cualquier livecd que tenga grub:

```
grub --no-floppy

root (hd1,0)

setup (hd1)

quit
```

Suponiendo que tu disco de 80 sea hd1.

Salud!

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Al poner setup hace la instalacion?  En el Grub del disco de 40 pongo estos parametros? o corro directamente todo desde una consola? 

Disculpame te moleste nuevamente, y muchas gracias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> Al poner setup hace la instalacion?  En el Grub del disco de 40 pongo estos parametros? o corro directamente todo desde una consola? 
> 
> Disculpame te moleste nuevamente, y muchas gracias.

 

Exacto, setup es el comando que escribe el mbr para que grub funcione, por lo tanto lo que necesitás es hacer setup sobre el disco de 80 para que sea bootable.

Respecto a desde donde ejecutar grub, eso es indistinto, desde cualquier cosa que tenga grub instalado y acceso al disco lo podés hacer, sabayon, tu disco de 40 anterior, algun otro livecd que tengas por ahi dando vueltas, etc...

Salud! (Y no es molestia)

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Gracias en cuanto tenga 2 minutos para probar te cuento.

Desde ya muy agradecido por la ayuda, de un camarada copatriotico ademas.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Funciono perfecto! Aunque al rato queme el disco! jaja

----------

